# Latest work



## playallday (Jun 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow. Pretty nice playallday. 

You're pretty talented.


----------



## Splych (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice. I like the first one, second one... 
And third and fourth and good ^^.


----------



## strata8 (Jun 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I used a $50 point and shoot camera for the photo's


You're kidding, right? My $250 camera can't even take photos that detailed.


----------



## Goli (Jun 20, 2009)

strata8 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about the knowing how to use it.


----------



## playallday (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent work. I love it!


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 24, 2009)

First one is cool. Did you just select the colored part (flag) and gray-scale everything else, or what method?


----------



## playallday (Jun 26, 2009)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> First one is cool. Did you just select the colored part (flag) and gray-scale everything else, or what method?


In GIMP this is what I did:

1.  Made 2 layers of the image.
2.  Made the top one gray-scale.
3.  Cut/delete out the part I wanted in colour from the gray-scale layer.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 26, 2009)

You've got skills dude, keep it up


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 27, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> IOwnAndPwnU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much same thing. Selected the same stuff.
What is the difference from my method though, if you know?


----------

